# Bringing over a classic mini car 1992



## abranch (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi

I wanted to find out if we would be able to bring over our classic mini year 1992.
I have been looking at the website which gives you all the information but I cant clarify if it would pass all the required inspections etc. I understand if it was built before 1989 then it would not be required to have these tests done. The mini is spotless and has no rust etc and it has now been passed down to my son so we really wanted to bring it over. If anyone could point me in the right direction.Many thanks
Allison


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

abranch said:


> Hi
> 
> I wanted to find out if we would be able to bring over our classic mini year 1992.
> I have been looking at the website which gives you all the information but I cant clarify if it would pass all the required inspections etc. I understand if it was built before 1989 then it would not be required to have these tests done. The mini is spotless and has no rust etc and it has now been passed down to my son so we really wanted to bring it over. If anyone could point me in the right direction.Many thanks
> Allison


Best bet is to contact Welcome to the Mini Car Club of Auckland - they will probably be able to advise you.


----------

